# Pressure Pot Floor Question



## BillyBoy63 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey
I have a piece of aluminum scrap I had lying around 
I want to cut it and use it for a floor in the pressure pot
Ok here is the 2018 dumbest or stupidest question of the year
Do you want to have it fit sung along the wall of the tank or have it 
set loose away from the wall of the tank and do you need to have holes in it 
so the air can get under it
What size circle do it need to cut?
the only reason I want to use the aluminum is that is the only thing I have 
right now .I used all my small pieces on wood to start fire in the wood stove
and I don't want to venture out in the cold
thanks
BillyBoy63


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 8, 2018)

You dont want an airtight seal, the pressure differences from top to bottom might crush the plate. A few hole for equalizing is a good idea.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 8, 2018)

I suggest you make that plate a couple of mm smaller than the pot diameter close to the base (before it concaves) then, to have a good fit, there is, to stop the plate straight edges to make the plate move around and get out of level, you chamfer/grind/sand the inside bottom edge about 45 degrees or so that the plate sits on the pot concave bottom keeping it stable.  Drill only one large hole at the plate centre, 1" or more, this will allow you to remove it fairly easy.

That bottom plate needs to stay flat, if you find that still moves a bit, don't worry, grab some silicone and put some in 4 places (cross type) put the plate back and put some weight on top, the next day the pot is ready to be put to work.

I have done this exact thing on mine but I used 10mm plywood:biggrin::wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## chartle (Jan 9, 2018)

robutacion said:


> I suggest you make that plate a couple of mm smaller than the pot diameter close to the base (before it concaves) then, to have a good fit, there is, to stop the plate straight edges to make the plate move around and get out of level, you chamfer/grind/sand the inside bottom edge about 45 degrees or so that the plate sits on the pot concave bottom keeping it stable.  Drill only one large hole at the plate centre, 1" or more, this will allow you to remove it fairly easy.
> 
> That bottom plate needs to stay flat, if you find that still moves a bit, don't worry, grab some silicone and put some in 4 places (cross type) put the plate back and put some weight on top, the next day the pot is ready to be put to work.
> 
> ...



I also did the same with a piece of this crappy plywood I bought a while ago. I didn't add silicone but I put 4 blocks of craft foam on the edge. They securely wedge the bottom in.  

Weather stripping would also work if you a few inches of scrap.


----------

